# [SOLVED] Firefox po PL w kilku oknach :/

## DizL

Heja,

Od keidy wrzuciłem Firefox'a 1.0 i zainstalowalem wtyczke PL nie moge go uruchomic w kilku oknach :/

Gry odpalam go jako: 

```
firefox
```

to ladnie dziala kilka okien ale jest po ENG, natomiast jak chce po PL

```
firefox -UILocale pl-PL -contentLocale PL

```

 to jest po PL ale tylko jedno okno sie otwiera, jak chce kolejne to otwiera mi sie manager profili i nic sie nie da zrobic

Jakies pomysly??

pzdr

DizL

----------

## mirek

U mnie nowe okna otwieraja sie bez problemu. Firefoxa uruchamiam w zasadzie identycznie

```
/usr/bin/firefox -UILocale pl-PL -contentLocale PL
```

----------

## DizL

Jeszcze takie cos zauwazylem teraz:

w konsoli startuje 

```
firefox %u -UILocale PL -contentLocale PL
```

 - otwiera sie po PL

I potem jak wydam to samo polecenie to juz sie nie otworzy kolejne okno tylko wlacza manager profili, ale jak wpisze 

```
firefox %u
```

 to sie wlaczy i tez jest po PL.

Wiec jak zrobic zeby domyslnie samo 

```
firefox %u 
```

 bylo po PL

----------

## Sushiboy

cześć

'/usr/bin/firefox' to jest symlink, który wskazuje na '/usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher' (przynajmniej u mnie)

z kolei '/usr/libexec-mozilla' to skrypt shell'a służący do uruchamiania wszelkich aplikacji ze stajni mozilli (np.: thunderbirda; u mnie '/usr/bin/thunderbird' też jest symlinkiem wskazującym na '/usr/libexec-mozilla')

jeśli chodzi o Firefoxa, to binarny plik programu znajduje się w '/usr/lib/MozillaFirefox' (przynajmniej u mnie; emergowałem 'mozilla-firefox', a nie 'mozilla-firefox-bin') i jest to plik 'firefox-bin'.

w '/usr/lib/MozillaFirefox' jest też plik 'firefox' i jest to skrypt shella. Są w nim między innymi takie sekcje jak sprawdzanie, czy program został wywołany z argumentami oraz czy jest już uruchomione jedno okno (to ostatnie, żeby skrócić czas uruchamiania następnego)

I teraz tak:

1. Jeżeli będziemy uruchamiać drugie okno Firefoxa tak:

```
/usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/firefox-bin -UILocale pl-PL -contentLocale PL
```

albo tak

```
/usr/bin/firefox -UILocale pl-PL -contentLocale PL
```

To przy próbie uruchomienia drugiego okna progr. zawsze wywali pytanie o profil. To drugie polecenie powoduje, że program i tak odwoła się do mozilla-launcher, a ten do '/usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/firefox', a ten ostatni głupieje, jeżeli przy wywoływaniu Firefoxa jest już otwarte jedno okno, a my zapodamy mu jeszcze argumenty językowe.

2. Ja ten problem rozwiązałem tak. W pliku '/usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/firefox'  jest linia, która wygląda tak:

```
moreargs=""
```

Zmieniam ją na 

```
moreargs="-UILocale pl-PL -contentLocale PL"
```

Potem program należy uruchamiać już bezpośrednio za pomocą skryptu '/usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/firefox' bez żadnych argumentów. 

U mnie działa dobrze. Mogę mieć otwartych wiele okien i nie ma problemu z językiem.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## DizL

JUPIIIIIIIIIIIII !!!!!!!!!! działa :]

DZIENKI!!!!!!!!

pzdr 

DizL

----------

## Zwierzak

Taka jerdna mała uwada [SOLVED] pisze się dużymi literami i PRZED nazwa tematu! Masz to napisane w regulaminie

----------

## astronomo

 *Sushiboy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Ja ten problem rozwiązałem tak. W pliku '/usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/firefox'  jest linia, która wygląda tak:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

U mnie to niestety nie działa, chociaż nie wnikałem dlaczego. Ale znalazłem lepsze rozwiazanie, tak mi się wydaje. Jeśli polskie lokale są już zainstalowane, a pomimo tego firefox nie jest po polsku, to prawdopodobnie trzeba zmienić opcję intl.locale.matchOS na true. Najlepiej wpisując w pasku adresu about:config.

Działa to idealnie. Oczywiście język systemu trzeba mieć wtedy również ustawiony na Polski.

----------

## Raku

 *astronomo wrote:*   

> U mnie to niestety nie działa, chociaż nie wnikałem dlaczego. Ale znalazłem lepsze rozwiazanie, tak mi się wydaje. Jeśli polskie lokale są już zainstalowane, a pomimo tego firefox nie jest po polsku, to prawdopodobnie trzeba zmienić opcję intl.locale.matchOS na true. Najlepiej wpisując w pasku adresu about:config.
> 
> Działa to idealnie. Oczywiście język systemu trzeba mieć wtedy również ustawiony na Polski.

 

no bombowo - działa rewelacyjnie i wreszcie mam firefoksa polskiego w pracy (w domu przestawił się na PL)

----------

## kranked

Trochę odkopuje, ale temat idealny do tego pytania  :Smile: 

Mianowicie skompilowałem Firefoksa 1.5 po czym ściągnąłem plik językowy po 1.5 i zrestartowałem Fx'a, a ten ten jest nadal po angielsku, no to zrobiłem tak jak jest napisane w FAQ ( porada astronomo która jest w FAQ ) niestety to dalej nic nie daje, także pytam czy udało się komuś zmusić Firefoksa 1.5 do działania w naszym języku  :Question:   :Wink: 

PS. Czemu na belce tytułowej nie jest napisane jak zawsze Mozilla-Firefox tylko Deer Park?

----------

## indianiec

Ja oprócz zmiany intl.locale.matchOS na true, musiałem jeszcze zamienić general.useragent.locale na pl-PL,  bo było en-US. I teraz jest po naszemu.

----------

## kranked

Po zmianie na pl-PL jest po polsku.

Dzięki  :Wink: 

----------

